# Has the Ridgid R4512 Finally Been Fixed?



## CMS1972

I've been reading all of the reviews on the R4512 but I can't really decide, based on reviews and comments, if the saws alignment problems have finally been addressed. It seems the newer ones with the updated trunnion design are better based on reviewers comments, but i don't know if there's a solid consensus among users.

The reason i ask this is the Delta 36-725 in not available in my area - none of the local Lowes stores have them. That's my first choice, but if the Ridgid has been finally been fixed I may take the chance given the HD return policy and price point.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## knotscott

Dunno…every time I hear that it's been fixed, I read of another with "the issue".

Will one of your local stores bring a Delta in from another store?


----------



## kroginold

I have the 4512 with the updated trunnions and it has no alignment issues. If you buy the saw just may sure it has Roman numeral II stamped on trunnions. These are much more likely to have no alignment problems, but still not 100%. Also the newer the manufacture date the better, because some of the problem may occur due to shipping and storage in the box. On the other hand the Delta looks like a pretty good saw for the price. I took a chance on the Ridgid because I was able to use a 40% off coupon.


----------



## nkawtg

Delta swears you can order a 36-725 from Lowes online. I got flamed by Delta when I said they had been discontinued. With that in mind, try to find one on Delta's site.


----------



## MrUnix

> Delta swears you can order a 36-725 from Lowes online. I got flamed by Delta when I said they had been discontinued. With that in mind, try to find one on Delta s site.


Here you go (again): http://www.deltamachinery.com/component/zoo/item/36-725-2?Itemid=189

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## CMS1972

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate your inputs. Last time I was in Lowes talking to the tool department the guy said they couldn't even special order one - doesn't make sense to me. Availability from Delta may be an issue?


----------



## WhyMe

If I was buying a saw today I think I'd get the Delta 36-5000. I like the one piece rails vs. the two piece rails on the 36-725. Also the rip fence has dual sight glasses for the tape measure where as the 36-725 has one sight glass and if the tape measure isn't placed correctly the sight glass is off when the fence is placed on the left side of the blade. Also beefier motor on the 36-5000.


----------



## SonOfMI

Like kroginold posted, the alignment issues have supposedly been addressed. I bought one 3 years ago that had the issue. At first it wasn't that bad and I was able to work around it by setting up for cuts that I batched together. Over time it became too cumbersome to deal with and I ended up wasting a lot of time. I took the saw to an authorized Ridgid repair center near me at the beginning of May. The repair center called me just yesterday to say the saw is ready for pick up after they installed a new trunnion from Ridgid.

I have since upgraded to a different table saw with the intention of selling the Ridgid once I get it back. In hind sight, I would have been better off purchasing a different table saw to start with a the problems with the Ridgid caused me to waste a lot of time. Not only did I have to adjust setup of my sleds and fixtures whenever I made a different cut than what I made last time, it didn't seem as powerful as it was advertised. Despite trying different feed rates, if I ripped hardwoods (oak, maple, etc.) with a combination blade (Irwin Marples, Diablo, or Forrest WWII), it would not give good easy cuts. I had to change blades to a dedicated rip blade and use a very slow feed rate. It would crosscut hardwoods and perform any kind of cuts on plywood with no issues using a combination blade.

I looked at the Delta 36-725 and it looks like a good saw for that price point. But I think that was around $600. For a few more bucks you can get a table mounted trunnion in the Grizzly G0771 Yeah, it has a 2 piece fence that is nearly identical to the fence on the Ridgid R4512, but if you take care assembling it, it won't give you any problems. The fence was far from the weakest point of the R4512. If you want the 36-725, you may be able to talk to one of your locals Lowes stores to see if they can order it for you.


----------



## wormil

Most people who own a 4512 don't know about the alignment problems and just live with it. Like Knottscott, it seems every time I hear it's fixed, another new saw shows up with the problem. I feel like buying one is a gamble. It's a shame.


----------



## alittleoff

Everyone I've talked to said they would and could order the saw. Delta may be running behind on filling the orders for lowes, because the saw is selling fast as they get them. Again that's what people at lowes told me. I know the 36-725 has already went up in price. It started out at 549.00 here and now is 600.00. It's a good saw even at 600.00 or has been for me.
Gerald


----------



## jmartel

At $600, you're better off buying the Grizzly G0771.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Table-Saw/G0771


----------



## WhyMe

> At $600, you re better off buying the Grizzly G0771.
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Table-Saw/G0771
> 
> - jmartel


Well except that saw is $724, not $600. You do have to pay shipping. For some folks that don't have a lot of money to spend the extra $100 or so can make a big difference. But if the extra $100 or so is not a budget issue then the G0771 is a good buy at $724.


----------



## JoeinGa

> At $600, you re better off buying the Grizzly G0771.
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Table-Saw/G0771
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> Well except that saw is $724, not $600. You do have to pay shipping. For some folks that don t have a lot of money to spend the extra $100 or so can make a big difference.
> 
> - WhyMe


Hmmm, if I click that link I see a sale price of $625


----------



## hotbyte

$625 + $99 shipping is the $724…


----------



## natenaaron

> At $600, you re better off buying the Grizzly G0771.
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Table-Saw/G0771
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> Well except that saw is $724, not $600. You do have to pay shipping. For some folks that don t have a lot of money to spend the extra $100 or so can make a big difference.
> 
> - WhyMe
> 
> Hmmm, if I click that link I see a sale price of $625
> 
> - JoeinGa


Note the shipping cost and final cost under that 625.


----------



## jmartel

> $625 + $99 shipping is the $724…
> 
> - hotbyte


And with the Delta you have to pay Tax which you likely would not if ordering through Grizzly. So, the difference is only $60-80. The Grizzly is definitely worth the extra $60-80.

Plus, Grizzly routinely gives out 10% off coupons. If you can grab one, then you're at roughly the same price. That's a no brainer. It's a much better saw.


----------



## wormil

> At $600, you re better off buying the Grizzly G0771.
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Table-Saw/G0771
> 
> - jmartel


Isn't that the Grizzly saw with the same alignment problem as the 4512?


----------



## SonOfMI

The Grizzly G0715P has a table mounted trunnion as well as the blade alignment issue of the Ridgid R4512. The Grizzly G0771 recommended so many times here has a cabinet mounted trunnion. I havent seen any complaints about blade alignment on this one.


----------



## MikeSpanky

I bought my r4512 back in the fall of last year (2014). It has the updated trunnions and runs like a TS should. I've ripped, crosscut, angle cut with pine, hickory, oak, maple. It's been great. I had a board jam a few weeks back (my fault) and stretched the belt. Still runs fine but squeaks when I turn on the switch. I called Rigid and told them what happened and they sent me out a new belt, no charge. For the money I have to say it's a great saw. I guess if you had purchased one with alignment issues you might not agree. I look at it this way, at some point I may have to realign anyway. I wouldn't let that scare me away.

I have one issue with this saw. And that is I'm not happy with the fence. One time it will be right on. Move it out for another cut and it's off about 1/32, sometimes but not always. Plan to upgrade to a better fence unless I can find what is causing this and if it's adjustable.


----------

